# Confusion about basic recognized qualifications and comparable labor market



## saaron

Hi,

I am thinking about submitting my EOI but have some confusions which I'd like to clear before I proceed.
First is "equivalent of basic recognized qualification". I am from Pakistan and hold a 16 years degree (M.Sc. in Computer Science) and my wife holds an M.A. in English Literature. Does that qualify for equivalent of basic recognized qualification? Will my wife's qualification entitle us to get 20 bonus points under "spouse has basic recognized qualification"?

My second question is about comparable labor market. What exactly does this mean? I am from Pakistan and have been working as a software engineer for past six years in various software development companies. Does this fall under comparable labor market or not?

Any suggestions in this regard will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mamoun1982

Read the EOI manual and guide, your questions all answered there; but i can say the following:
Degrees need to be assesed by NZQA to check whether its recognised or not.
Comparable Labour Markets is a list of countries NZ believes that they apply high level of recruitement standard, the list is on the guide as well, you need to gain experience in one of these countries or a company that its head office in one of these countries.


----------

